# i was going b&w...



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

...but heard LaFoto saying 'no, no, color!'  as you can see, i'm stubborn 

something i found tonight looking through unprocessed work from late summer.


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 18, 2005)

wow jon , thats an amazing shot, made me say "wow" out loud, i really like the frame too but i think it distracts from the photo a tad.

-Joe


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 18, 2005)

Unbelievable!! I'm glad that you didn't go colour with this!!


----------



## Killx (Dec 18, 2005)

^^lol I think you mean B&W - Amasing image but I also think you should lose the frame the pic has such beautiful lines without it.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

here's the full color for those who don't like the framing in the original post.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

Killx said:
			
		

> ^^lol I think you mean B&W - Amasing image but I also think you should lose the frame the pic has such beautiful lines without it.


 
yeah, i know...but i'm a b&w freak of nature


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 18, 2005)

How come I always seem to be the minority? 

I like the desaturated frame (maybe without such a thick black line?)

Love the colours inside and the contrast in the sky is amazing!:thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow Jon.  another amazing image.  I love it.   I like the second frame too.


----------



## JonK (Dec 18, 2005)

where were you hiding this one? Awesome. Those colours and the simple compo work brilliantly together. I prefer the second frame.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 18, 2005)

i got stuff layin around that i forget about...it's fun to find 'em. 
thanks Chris, Carl and Jon!


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2005)

I like it lots  Very kewl colors


----------



## ndroo (Dec 18, 2005)

Being stubborn pays! This is an amazing shot. Very good idea and concept. Love it lots! Would love it in big print in my living room!


----------



## woodsac (Dec 18, 2005)

Simple and beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Dec 19, 2005)

awesome shot ,, love the colours!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 19, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i got stuff layin around that i forget about...it's fun to find 'em.
> thanks Chris, Carl and Jon!


 
How can you have something like this just lying around & forget about it!  That makes me so jealous!


----------



## Holly (Dec 19, 2005)

Id hang something like this in my home! Its simple but very eye catching.. You have an awesome photo here Jon!!!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 19, 2005)

ok...color works here big time....love this shot...the whole simple look, and yet the clouds and field look wonderful and intriguing...  great shot...


----------



## M @ k o (Dec 19, 2005)

Beautiful JM! Love the color combo and angry looking clouds. Like the second Frame better.


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

its fun to go back and find shots that you had almost forgot about.   this was a great find, i love the dramatic sky and how it goes all the way down to the ground.  Both the frames are nice, but like Plastic, I prefer the desaturated frame in your original post :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2005)

So from afar I still have the ability to whisper into your ear? 
That is GOOD.
And staying with colour (what little there is) is soooo nice of you, despite your being stubborn - aren't we all to a certain extent?
This was a little forgotten treasure in your collection of photos, and I am glad that you undug and framed it - I take the second frame, please.


----------



## Qphoto (Dec 19, 2005)

This photoraph gave me the "wow" factor as well. Great shot.

I also really like the first frame you used as well.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 19, 2005)

that is niiiiiiiiiiiiice :thumbup: did you use a polariser to get such vivid colours, the simple yet very effective composure gives it a Big WOW factor :hail:  and the first frame is great! how long did the frame take?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2005)

duncanp said:
			
		

> that is niiiiiiiiiiiiice :thumbup: did you use a polariser to get such vivid colours, the simple yet very effective composure gives it a Big WOW factor :hail: and the first frame is great! how long did the frame take?


 
thanks duncanp. no polarizer, just added a little contrast. frame took about 3 seconds  it's a script.

thanks again everyone.


----------



## Mansi (Dec 20, 2005)

what a beauty! 
wonderful shot Jon :thumbsup:


----------



## Silverpenguin (Dec 20, 2005)

Stunning, love the colours!


----------



## saulmr (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW! Beautiful color work.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 20, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> frame took about 3 seconds  it's a script.
> 
> thanks again everyone.


 

bleh cheating :lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Dec 20, 2005)

I considered saying how much I like this photo but I decided it against it since you already have tons of people that said it before me.  

I didn't want you to get a big head  :thumbup:


----------



## charizzi (Dec 20, 2005)

:hugs:*hugs photo*  I love it!


----------

